# webalizer



## sAv (6. März 2003)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein webalizer gibt, der zu einer bestimmten zeit mir die statistik anzeigt???

danke

sAv


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

was meinst du mit anzeigen?


----------



## Jägermeister (21. März 2003)

hi,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob du das programm webalizer kennst, aber mit dem sollte das möglich sein.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## won_gak (22. März 2003)

wenn wir das selbe script meinen, dann generiert dieses script statistiken, die du dir dann im browser ansehen kannst....

was meinst du also mit anzeigen?


----------



## Jägermeister (22. März 2003)

Hi,

ich glaube mit anzeigen meint er, dass das programm die statistik im browser ausgibt.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## won_gak (23. März 2003)

windows task-planer

aber vergiss nicht einen eintrag in die crontab für webalizer zu machen, sonst werden keine statistiken generiert...


----------

